# In Canada on July 11th



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

On Apples website in Canada on July 11th at Rogers and Fido.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

So, this is where the rubber meets the road.

Everybody's been singing the iPhone song in various threads on top of threads on top of threads. Now you know the date of its arrival and you know from where you will get it. Now you gotta wait for the masters in the great house at Rogers to tell you how much it will cost to run that phone on a monthly basis. I hope the price plans don't hurt.

...I wonder if these are subsidized prices?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

hmmm.. at Fido and Rogers.. I wonder if its locked to each one or not..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yay for Fido being included.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I just hope I am not required to get an expensive data plan. Where did people get in their heads that "smart" phones require a data plan? I'm perfectly happy to use the network apps on WiFi only.

I have a voice-only plan and a hardware credit on my account - this had better apply to the iPhone.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

As the actual phone is just $199 ($120 cheaper than the Touch) I think it's a pretty safe assumption that you will be tied to some sort of data plan. I wouldn't be surprised so see something fairly heavy for the early adopters: $99.95/month would be my guess. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The system requirements show that it needs iTunes 7.7. Seeing as the latest version of iTunes is 7.6.2, that means that we'll be seeing a new version of iTunes any time now I would imagine.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I just hope I am not required to get an expensive data plan. Where did people get in their heads that "smart" phones require a data plan? I'm perfectly happy to use the network apps on WiFi only.
> 
> I have a voice-only plan and a hardware credit on my account - this had better apply to the iPhone.


I agree, why do you need a plan...I plan on using the wifi feature and have all the nice apps with it....I dont text with my phone now or surf the web on it...
as for pricing...they should be comparable to the US - NO?
after all you could just go to buffalo and pick one up for $199 US and unlock it like all the previous models.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm like freaking out this is an exciting day for me!!!!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

bmovie said:


> I agree, why do you need a plan...I plan on using the wifi feature and have all the nice apps with it....I dont text with my phone now or surf the web on it...
> as for pricing...they should be comparable to the US - NO?
> after all you could just go to buffalo and pick one up for $199 US and unlock it like all the previous models.


How else is Apple going to make money off you?


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

> after all you could just go to buffalo and pick one up for $199 US and unlock it like all the previous models.


I doubt it... as the price is subsidized I doubt you'll be able to buy it at that price without getting locked in to a contract.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I think they'll also have to drop the prices of the iPod Touch very quickly.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

More light is shed on the US pricing structure here:

Excite News - Apple unveils faster new iPhone, chops price

AT&T WILL be offering the phone without a data plan - for $39.99/mo. Add $30 for unlimited data. 

Apple will no longer be getting a piece of the subscriber fee pie, either.

The big question is - will Rogers actually offer a reasonably-priced data plan on par with AT&T's? And will they offer separate phone and data plans like AT&T's? One would think that this _might_ be part and parcel of the agreement with Apple, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

this is what i've been waiting for. contract or no contract, I'll finally be able to hold an iPhone in my hands. It's like a dream come true really...gonna be lining up at the rogers store and get one of the 16gb black. i'm surprised the apple store isn't selling/distributing them.

now july 11 can't come fast enough!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

let's see haw the Rim stock takes this news.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.rogers.com/cms/images/en/Wireless/Banners/big-static-526-150.gif

Why must Rogers do this. It’s not a secret, guys, just give us the price plans.

Rogers and Apple says more information about price and rate plans for the much-sought after touch-screen phone will be announced at a later date. Apple CEO Steve Jobs has announced that an eight-gigabyte model is to sell for US$199.

- Canadian Press


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Fen said:


> http://www.rogers.com/cms/images/en/Wireless/Banners/big-static-526-150.gif
> 
> Why must Rogers do this. It’s not a secret, guys, just give us the price plans.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly...I saw this and was like "Really...Is this necessary anymore?". Now they're just slapping us all in the face. Before the announcement, they didn't say sh*t. Now that it's out in the open and fully points to the Rogers site from apple.ca, we need to know that "something big is coming". It's about f'n time. Stupid Rogers...how I loathe thee. I wish another company had GSM just so I could leave you and stick it to you. This is just horrrrible marketing.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

"Something big is coming"

Yes, and we all know what it is, Rogers. Just tell people. This is why I hate Rogers. Also, the shape of the Silhouette looks nothing like an iPhone.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Paddy said:


> Apple will no longer be getting a piece of the subscriber fee pie, either.


My guess is Rogers had something to do with this...that and the push for Apple to take over the world...


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Rogers HUP ??*

maybe I'll be able to work out a HUP seeing my existing 3 year term with Rogers is coming to an end soon. Would be nice to get this new iPhone.

Will have to place a call into Rogers this week to investigate.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ants said:


> maybe I'll be able to work out a HUP seeing my existing 3 year term with Rogers is coming to an end soon. Would be nice to get this new iPhone.
> 
> Will have to place a call into Rogers this week to investigate.


Just sign in on the website, it tells you if you qualify for an upgrade already. If it doesn't say, or has it wrong, then call. If they say you're eligible now, get them to put a note on your account to make things easier next month...

Also, the iPhone may not be available as an upgrade phone when it is released; sometimes new phones aren't added to that until later.

btw HUP doesn't depend on your term, it depends on how much cash you've handed over to Rogers already; your HUP "tier" is based on that. Or, if you have a corporate account, it's based on which kind.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Just sign in on the website, it tells you if you qualify for an upgrade already. If it doesn't say, or has it wrong, then call. If they say you're eligible now, get them to put a note on your account to make things easier next month...
> 
> Also, the iPhone may not be available as an upgrade phone when it is released; sometimes new phones aren't added to that until later.
> 
> btw HUP doesn't depend on your term, it depends on how much cash you've handed over to Rogers already; your HUP "tier" is based on that. Or, if you have a corporate account, it's based on which kind.


tried logging in but getting nowhere - their site is terrible. as I usually do, will call the retentions dept. and ask about a potential upgrade to an iPhone. yes, will make sure that the conversation and request is noted in my account. 

Not sure which tier (not corporate) I fall into but I give away too much $$$ to Rogers every month seeing I bundle DSL, HDTV, PVR and Mobile offerings. Also, once the data plans are introduced, I'll probably add this feature and that will bring up my monthly total a fair bit. The last time I called for a HUP (almost 2.5 years ago), they offered me my current mobile phone (SE w810) for free and not many people were getting it for free back then. That was about the same time I got into HDTV.

Rogers gets a fair amount of my money every month...so I'm hoping for the best. I would not have an issue paying (albeit a little less) for the iPhone if they agreed to make it available to me.

Will report back once I have a chance to call.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Rogers sucks, flat out. I really really wish the iPhone was coming to a different provider here, Rogers is getting much too big for their britches IMHO. Between their bandwidth caps, their throttling, and who-knows-what they can dream up with the iPhone (can you say 3 year data plan pricing lockins) .. I don't think it will matter that the phone pricing might be subsidized.

I really hope Apple keeps a tight rein on them for bandwidth charges or it's going to be bad press for everyone involved.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Apple - iPhone - Choose a Country

July 11, it is. In English and French (maybe that was the holdup).


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Is Rogers really that bad? I've been with FIDO the whole time and do not like them. Always had weird bills. I was thinking of going with Rogers instead of them for the iphone.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Rogers.
I enjoy the service itself but cant stand the company.
The HUP are B.S. I've been giving them $150 bucks a month for 3 years now. They offered me a smack in the face. I told them to shove it and I still have my phone.

I will be dumping my Blackberry on July 11 and if I have to, I'll buy my phone in the US still just to smack them in the face.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

the data plan will be key and very interesting.

for instance, the google GPS looks amazing. Great potential there.

but that's dloading the images every time you access it. yeesh...that will add up i'm sure. I imagine those pages might be not big in size, but if you use it alot.

It's too bad b/c my Garmin GPS doesn't require any additional fees and does the same thing. if they start charging b/c Apple started this craze, then I won't be a happy guy 

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

Fink-Nottle said:


> As the actual phone is just $199 ($120 cheaper than the Touch) I think it's a pretty safe assumption that you will be tied to some sort of data plan. I wouldn't be surprised so see something fairly heavy for the early adopters: $99.95/month would be my guess. I hope I'm wrong.


I REALLY hope that you are wrong


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm predicting that Rogers will have a similar price plan to AT&T. That would be $40 cell plan + $30 unlimited data. However, we probably won't have nation-wide calling or carry-over unused minutes like what our US friends get. But who knows, maybe they will surprise us all.

I think they are going to use the iPhone as a way to take market share from the competition (and lock people in contracts for guaranteed revenue). They are probably also getting concerned that a new GSM carrier will soon be emerging. With all of these facts, plus the strength of the CDN dollar, consumers will be expecting a reasonable offer.

I'm up for contract renewal in August, so I hope the timing is right for a better plan than what I'm currently on. If it is more than $70 per month, I will continue with the first gen iPhone, pay month by month, and wait it out until a new GSM player enters the market. Rogers, here's your chance to lock me in for another 3 years...


----------

